
Facebook: We reserve the right to rip off your idea - transburgh
http://valleywag.com/tech/facebook/we-reserve-the-right-to-rip-off-your-idea-302350.php
======
chaostheory
i hate to be repetitive, but ideas are cheap... execution is what matters

Besides most ideas for the Facebook platform are even more simple than the
typical web 2.0 startup, so simple that it would really be surprising if other
people didn't have the same exact idea....

no offense to the people that up modded this crap - but did you guys even read
the article?

here's what was "copied": [http://doomlaser.com/the-misery-of-being-a-third-
party-faceb...](http://doomlaser.com/the-misery-of-being-a-third-party-
facebook-developer/)

it's essentially just an ajax powered facebook user search. hell I could
accuse the guy for copying 37 signals' Highrise web app...

